# Record Capacity



## pbmugsy (Jul 26, 2007)

I sucessfully upgraded my Tivo from 80 gig to 200 gig using the same brand Maxtor Hard Drive. However in the system information, it still shows recording capacity only 81 hours.

Did I miss a step?, or is this just they way it is.


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

What process did you use to do the upgrade?


----------



## pbmugsy (Jul 26, 2007)

I used Tigers Mfs Tools 



I first back it up first with the following script... mfsbackup -f 9999 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc

Than I restored it to the new drive using... mfsrestore -r 4 -s 127 -bzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdb


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

pbmugsy said:


> I used Tigers Mfs Tools
> 
> I first back it up first with the following script... mfsbackup -f 9999 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc
> 
> Than I restored it to the new drive using... mfsrestore -r 4 -s 127 -bzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdb


You left out the "-x" an i do not know what the "-b" is for. The best place to go now is http://www.mfslive.org/ this is the newest software for doing upgrades.


----------

